
Comcast preps gigabit internet that works with regular cable - cm2187
http://Uhttp://www.wired.com/2016/04/comcast-offers-fiber-speeds-coax-thanks-new-modem/
======
extra88
Being able to push more bits over existing infrastructure with DOCSIS 3.1 is
welcome but I'm skeptical that this will really change broadband networking
the U.S. They're only matching Google Fiber's pricing and locations so they're
not expanding broadband's accessibility geographically or financially.

Even when they expand it to other locations it will be where they already
offer their existing broadband options and in most locations they have no
competition offering what FCC defines as "broadband" (25Mbps/3Mbps). In my
city, Comcast's "Performance" broadband (about equal to the FCC's definition)
alone costs as much as Google Fiber's gigabit + TV, when they roll out gigabit
over coax, will it just be a higher than "Blast" tier that's too expensive for
most? Comcast already offers symmetrical gigabit in many regions but it's
$299/month [0]. I assume it requires running fiber because you have to live
within 1/3 mile of their fiber network and they charge "up to $500 for
installation and up to $500 for activation."

[0] [http://www.xfinity.com/multi-gig-
offers.html](http://www.xfinity.com/multi-gig-offers.html)

------
tzs
The submitted link has the "[http://"](http://") replaced with "uhttp//". Here
is the correct link:

[http://www.wired.com/2016/04/comcast-offers-fiber-speeds-
coa...](http://www.wired.com/2016/04/comcast-offers-fiber-speeds-coax-thanks-
new-modem/)

